# RENNINGEN | Bosch R&D + Campus | 60m | U/C



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

-14 Buildings
-Costs: 310 Millionen Euro
-compleated in: 2014-15
-30.000 qm2


Movie(English)
http://videoportal.bosch-presse.de/...corporate-research-9?category=aktuelle-themen

Campus








www.bosch-renningen.de

Main Building








www.wolff-mueller.de

construction progress








/www.bosch-renningen.de

Webcam


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Will this complexs' lighting use *Bosch*-branded lightbulbs?


----------

